# Dayan Guhong v2 problem



## toronto754 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been having problems with this cube every since i got it it comes apart at LEAST once every 2 solves and many times 3 or more times in a solve regardless of how much i tighten it unless i tighten it to the points it's very difficult to turn
In all the reviews that i have seen they didn't have this problem and they could cut corners at 45 degrees where as the one i have doesn't cut corners at all it has to be perfectly aligned or it will just explode
Does anyone else have this problem with this cube? Is there some kind of mod that will fix this? I got the cube here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32089085464...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1679wt_1163



P.S. i am a new speed solver(avg 35 secs) the only other cube i have used is rubik's brand right now i am preferring it and I am disappointed in this cube so it would be great if everyone could recommend cubes for me as well


----------



## Cubic (Aug 12, 2012)

The only problem I had was when I tensioned the cube too loosely. It didn't pop, but corners twisted/reoriented during fast /sloppy (noobie) turns. Solved with the help of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlumT6dX6K0


----------



## grommuz (Aug 12, 2012)

are you sure its v2? what color was the box it came in?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 12, 2012)

The ad says "green box". But why guess, it's easy enough to tell. Does it have torpedoes?


----------



## Cubic (Aug 12, 2012)

My Guhong 2 came in a yellow box, FWIW. And has purple stickers (but not for much longer!)


----------



## Endgame (Aug 12, 2012)

guhong v2 doesnt come in a green box.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2012)

Isn't that a Zhanchi?
Woah what why is it a green box?


----------



## Cubic (Aug 12, 2012)

ZhanChi is the DaYan 5 cube. Comes in a purple box.

I love this cube - very light, turns fast, good corner cutting. Although I'm very much a noob, the Zhanchi allows me to improve my times. I'll be buying a couple more.

The GuHong V2 is great too.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 12, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Isn't that a Zhanchi?
> Woah what why is it a green box?



wat


----------



## toronto754 (Aug 13, 2012)

I gave you guys the link to where i got the cube also it came in a green box and said guhong v2 right on it and it DOES have torpedoes...if you want i can take a picture of the cube and all the pieces


----------



## J4CM4N (Aug 13, 2012)

It might be that when the company assembled it they forgot to put springs in.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 13, 2012)

my guhong sucks as well, but what you describe is just crasy. you might want to post a video showing your cube, so we can help you


----------



## Endgame (Aug 13, 2012)

toronto754 said:


> I gave you guys the link to where i got the cube also it came in a green box and said guhong v2 right on it and it DOES have torpedoes...if you want i can take a picture of the cube and all the pieces



guhong v2 doesn't come in green boxes. pics please.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 13, 2012)

It has torpedoes, you tightened it and still it pops? I don't get it.
Pictures or a video would help


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you an accurate turner


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 13, 2012)

toronto754 said:


> I gave you guys the link to where i got the cube also it came in a green box and said guhong v2 right on it and it DOES have torpedoes...if you want i can take a picture of the cube and all the pieces



I think it might mean Dayan II 2 as in the 2nd dayan cube not the guhong v2, maybe v1? Just take a picture. Guhong v1 comes in a green box, guhong v2 comes in a yellow box.
Try tensioning and lubing the cube or turn more accurately. 
I know that people on ebay and sites similar to ebay like to put dayan 2 guhong or something and people automatically assume it means guhong v2.


----------



## yockee (Nov 2, 2012)

The Gu Hong v2 box is yellow, and DOES NOT say v2 on it, anywhere. Sounds like you got ripped off. Next time, order from a well known cube site.

Also, anyone claiming that their Gu Hong sucks, needs to learn how to properly lube and tension the cube, or stick with a simpler cube. The Gu Hong is incredible. I have 7 of them including one v2 and have never had a single problem with them popping or not turning well.


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Nov 9, 2012)

*i also have a problem*



yockee said:


> The Gu Hong v2 box is yellow, and DOES NOT say v2 on it, anywhere. Sounds like you got ripped off. Next time, order from a well known cube site.
> 
> Also, anyone claiming that their Gu Hong sucks, needs to learn how to properly lube and tension the cube, or stick with a simpler cube. The Gu Hong is incredible. I have 7 of them including one v2 and have never had a single problem with them popping or not turning well.



I know that is so true because my friend has had a lot of guhongs that work so well but i currently just got my DIY Guhong V2 and i have assembled it but it doesnt corner cut correctly for some random reason. when i corner cut on the right, the bak top right corner gets stuck on the centre for some random reason. resulting in it only being able to corner cut at about 20 degrees. if u r able to give me some advice i would be very thankful and if anyone else can give me advice, feel free to.

P.S It has been lubed correctly and ive tried tightening and loosening it but it still hasnt changed, PLZ HELP!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 9, 2012)

Loosen the screw on that face. If it stays attached that means tension is too tight on that face. So.. loosen it even more


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 9, 2012)

2minutenoodlezz said:


> I know that is so true because my friend has had a lot of guhongs that work so well but i currently just got my DIY Guhong V2 and i have assembled it but it doesnt corner cut correctly for some random reason. when i corner cut on the right, the bak top right corner gets stuck on the centre for some random reason. resulting in it only being able to corner cut at about 20 degrees. if u r able to give me some advice i would be very thankful and if anyone else can give me advice, feel free to.
> 
> P.S It has been lubed correctly and ive tried tightening and loosening it but it still hasnt changed, PLZ HELP!



I'm pretty sure they also state Gu Hong+ on the box instead of V2. I would suggest to post photos of cube pieces or video when you solving.


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Nov 9, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Loosen the screw on that face. If it stays attached that means tension is too tight on that face. So.. loosen it even more



ive tried that but it seems like it just doesnt want to work so im thinking it is the pieces' problem. i want to try sand the part that get stuck down. is that a good idea???


----------



## WBCube (Nov 9, 2012)

Pictures of the piece and core, please.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep.. that is what I was going to suggest.

Check to see if there is anything different with that face compared to another working face.

Don't start sanding randomly, that won't help. We need to check out first what exactly is giving the probs and it could very well NOT be that particular piece.

Is it the same with all four faces up on the front side?

I have found that sometimes a corner cut on a particular side (say.. yellow) works better with the green up front than with the blue or something like that. Weird, but yeah. Have you tried that?


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Nov 11, 2012)

the problem being, that all sides dont corner cut properly i will try to get a video up showing u asap


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 11, 2012)

if u r not happy with the product , u can request for a refund since its ebay


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 11, 2012)

Dang I wish I was there so I could fix that for you.

It is all lubrication and tensioning properly (and that means taking the entire cube apart to the core and lubing that too).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 11, 2012)

2minutenoodlezz said:


> the problem being, that all sides dont corner cut properly i will try to get a video up showing u asap



If you're having problems, your tensioning/lubing is really bad. What lube are you using? Have you modded the cube in any way? Are there any other mentionable factors that are affecting your cube?


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Nov 12, 2012)

i searched up how to lube it properly with lubix and did exactly wat it said lubing the centre and all that. i have tried tensioning it and yeh but on youtube i saw a video of a guys assembling it and it corner cut without the lubing perfectly fine so im trying to find out wat the hell is wrong with it. and as i have said i will try and get a video up asap once i get time


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 12, 2012)

Post some pictures up of the Hardware (Core, edge, corner.. Does it even have springs?) Just check these factors, post a picture and i am 100% sure this will all be over so much quicker.


----------



## David Emms (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a Dayan Guhong V2, because of all the positive reviews.

Out of the box, I thought that the cube felt better than my ZhanChi - but it somehow felt a little 'cheaper'.

I usually average around 25 seconds, but after a few solves I realised that my average had increased by around 5 seconds. I tried tensioning the cube tight, loose and a few different ones in-between but I just couldn't find the right tension...

I then decided I would take the cube apart and fully lubricate every little part. I took the core apart, removing the screws/springs/washers and applied a little bit of lubricant to them all.

When putting the cube back together, I realised that one of the core pieces didn't look right (see below)

Surely a defect like this can't cause such major problems with the cube (lock-ups etc)? I've asked the seller for a refund/new cube, but the last thing they said was that the defect isn't that bad so they'll just give me $6 ($3 because they sent me a white cube when I ordered black, and another $3 because the core is defective - I'm so frustrated... a new one from the same site is around $15, and they sent me the wrong one in the first place!)

Anyway... I don't know if I should buy another cube, a new core, or stick with my ZhanChi...

Any help would be appreciated!



Picture: http://puu.sh/1qw7t


----------



## uniacto (Nov 15, 2012)

it's like that with my Zhanchi as well, I just tension that side looser than the other ones. What website did you buy from?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a big Guhong v2 fan. I would highly suggest buying another one or buy a new piece from http://thecubicle.us/dayan-guhong-center-piece-white-p-91.html
I would highly suggest not ordering from that store again.
At least you are not like firefoxfreeze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QorUdmSYpKE


----------



## David Emms (Nov 15, 2012)

uniacto said:


> it's like that with my Zhanchi as well, I just tension that side looser than the other ones. What website did you buy from?



I've tired all sorts of different tensions... I just can't find the right one 

Website: http://www.dinodirect.com/



ducttapecuber said:


> I am a big Guhong v2 fan. I would highly suggest buying another one or buy a new piece from http://thecubicle.us/dayan-guhong-center-piece-white-p-91.html
> I would highly suggest not ordering from that store again.
> At least you are not like firefoxfreeze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QorUdmSYpKE



Thanks - I would probably go for the new one, if these guys don't offer me a new one... and I won't be using them again!


----------



## uniacto (Nov 15, 2012)

David Emms said:


> Thanks - I would probably go for the new one, if these guys don't offer me a new one... and I won't be using them again!



http://www.amazon.com/Dayan-Guhong-...ie=UTF8&qid=1353021779&sr=8-3&keywords=guhong

not sure where you live, but this one's pretty cheap if you live in U.S


----------



## David Emms (Nov 16, 2012)

uniacto said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Dayan-Guhong-...ie=UTF8&qid=1353021779&sr=8-3&keywords=guhong
> 
> not sure where you live, but this one's pretty cheap if you live in U.S



Unfortunately I live in the UK, otherwise I would!

There's a nice & reliable Rubik's Cube shop online based in the UK, but they don't stock Guhong V2 yet - and don't know if they ever will


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Nov 21, 2012)

uhhhhh dw guys i managed to fix up the problem. idk how i actually did it but at least it's fixed now. although i did it without taking the advice from u guys, i still thatnk u guys for ur time


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2012)

Doesn't the cube come with an authenticity card with a serial number for the cube? <.<

Tim.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 21, 2012)

Most online stores snatch them for themselves and just send the cube


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 21, 2012)

If I know right only cubes that comes with it are: 
ZhanChi
LingYun
- Dayan GuHong v2 doesn't come with autenticity card.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

